# Was ist das Beste um in den Protected-Mode zu schalten



## billgatesm (30. Juli 2005)

Hallo. Ich Programmiere seid einiger Zeit ein OS für den Real-Mode. Ich möchte gerne ein kleines Programm schreiben mit dem ich in den Protected-Mode schalten kann. Das ist alles sehr billig. Meine Frage ist wie ich am besten in den Protected-Mode schalten soll. Soll ich das mit dem int 15h dort die Funktion 89h machen oder lieber direkt in das CR0 Register schreiben? Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten. Welche ist die beste und warum? Ich danke euch schon mal.

Bill GatesM

PS: Noch eine andere Frage. Wie kann ich hier im Tutorial ein Thema löschen das ich erstellt habe? Danke


----------



## Tobias K. (30. Juli 2005)

moin




> PS: Noch eine andere Frage. Wie kann ich hier im Tutorial ein Thema löschen das ich erstellt habe? Danke


Was willst du denn löschen, und warum? Ich wäre in der Lage das zu tun.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

